# Carb adustment Tecunseh 6.25



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Craftsman 6.25 Eager-1 Tecumseh...

I had it running after cleaning the carb, filter. After a few days it started to leak gas out of the carb.. I found that the float had a leak (didn't see it when i had it apart the first time, check it in a bowl of water). When I replaced the float I also replaced the plastic main nozzle incuding both o-rings. I also replace the inlet needle and seat. 

Now when i try to start it, it wants to start but it just coughs a few times then dies? There are no adjustments on the carb so what did i do wrong?

Tomorrow I need to look at the throttle linkage and the governon spring they maybe cross over each other the wrong way??

Any ideas where to start..

Thanks


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

is this the carburator with the plastic float bowl ?


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

no its a real carburator...just no adjustments screws on the carb. I think its the series 9 type. http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf (page 20)


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is the nozzle in good?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i have been told to never take out plastic main nozzle incuding both o-rings,,,but it sounds like to me it gas fouled the sparkplug when it was flooded


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I took it apart and re-inserted the nozzle. It looks like it is in all the way. I am 99.9 percent sure it is.. I also tried it with just the o-ring on the bottom (near the bowl). Nothing seems to work? It will just cough (no power) for about 10-15 seconds than die. When i take the carb apart there is some gas in the bowl. No idea what it could be. The only thing I have done since it was running but flooding out the air cleaner was to replace the leaking float with another one (used one) I had. Replace the needle and seat and the main nozzle..


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

i have been told to never take out plastic main nozzle incuding both o-rings

I think they mean if it is a metal nozzle..They are pressed into the body..


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I changed out the plug...of course with a old one I had...


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

the used float was good... of course it would leak again, plug is good too? right gap. i hope the float was the right one?


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

The float I am now using is one from a spare carb i had. They look the same but this one doesn't have a leak..The plug is new and gap at .25.. I need to look at a diagram to see how the throttle linkage and governor spring connect to the plate that screws on top of the carb. I may not have them connected right. Not sure if this would cause the problem i am having but they don't look right.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

may or may not cause it, oh and the plug should be gapped at .30


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I figured out my carb problem...I was using the wrong drill bit..my eyes aren't as good as they use to be or the numbers on the drill bit are getting smaller... i can get high rpms by moving the throttle plate by hand but the control switch (on the carb) isn't working right yet. It also is hanging up at full throttle when i move it by hand? The linkages isn't physically hanging up anywhere. I am think maybe the governor needs adjusting? Don't know for sure..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it may be sticking somewhere


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I am still having a problem adjusting the slow/fast rpms..I can start it and it idles at low speed ok..When i move the control lever to high speed rpms it doesn't speed up. I can move the throttle plate by hand and it speeds up fine. I have tried to adjust the the speed control screws on the bracket but it won't increase the rpms? Not sure if the governor needs adjusting or if the control bracket is not align right..
One other problem.. I can start it ok if the exhaust is not on, when I put the muffer on I can't start it? The muffer looks clean..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

muffler may be clogged, governor may need adjusting. hard to tell


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a spare muffler so I will swap them out and see what happens..How do i adjust governor? Not sure if I am doing it right..


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you'd have to have the manual to it. or someone else may know. have no idea for tecumsehs


----------

